# Chronic nausea, back pain etc with period



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

My sister is having problems with her periods. She changed pill back to Microgynon last year (she came off this as a teenager due to problems so why her Dr put her back on it at 26 I don't know) and was having terrible nausea with occasional vomiting from day one of her period. She also has awful back pain and stomach pain. She's not sleeping because she feels so sick and in pain. The Dr changed her pill 2 month ago to Loestrin 30 but so far she hasn't noticed any difference despite having 2 periods since changing. The symptoms start the day her period does and doesn't go away until a few days after her period has ended. Her periods are really light. She has to take a few days off each month because of her period but she can't now as she's had a warning. Her Dr won't do anything until 3-6 months of the new pill but she can't go on like this and keep her job. Anyone else suffer like this? She never suffered like with her periods until last year and she's been on the pill since her teens. Thank for any advice.


----------

